# Thirsty bees and apple blossoms



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

Here are a couple photos I took this morning. We have a small apple tree in the back yard. The drinking bee is on an old wading pool tossed in the corner of the yard. We have a bucket with water for the bees but good luck telling them where they are supposed to go.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertsonbees/4590911392/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertsonbees/4590910944/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertsonbees/4590911624/


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice pics...thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

So very very cool! Love these pix!


----------



## mungo157 (Feb 7, 2010)

nice pics! I love the first one, you got the bee in perfect focus, you can even see the pollen on her legs :0)


----------



## beebiker (May 5, 2009)

hi garp
well, seems spring has arrived here in the basin , powell seems to have it's apple blooms drawing attention too

























my chokecherry tree should be popping in a week or so, then the girls will go nuts 

beebiker


----------

